# I've got a bit of a wild mouse pet problem.



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

for the past week or so i've been seeing a little wild mouse scurrying around and exploring my room... originally it was no big deal, i've seen them in here before (or maybe it's the same one? lol) and i've never found any damage/nests/droppings/etc. from them. 

but it seems that this little guy/girl is getting more and more fearless with me... just a little while ago it climbed up on my desk, came over and sniffed my hand, and was eating leftover rice out of my bowl from lunch! it was so tiny and adorable, but i'm worried it might get caught by one of my cats if it escapes my bedroom or start damaging my stuff.

does anyone have any advice on how to humanely catch a wild mouse? do they make live traps small enough for mice? for now i'm going to put a single lab block and a little dish of water out at night for it, because i have no idea if it's actually trapped in my bedroom or is getting out/in somehow. i've got no holes in my walls or anything, so i really have no idea lol.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

We bought one at Lowes, and it works great! We caught around 15 mice in our old house and then released them at the park. 
We left a loaf of bread everytime we released one, so they would have food while they settled in. I took pics while we had them, they were so darn cute.

This is the one we have


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i don't have a lowes, but i'll look out for one at other stores here 

it keeps randomly popping up in places on my desk lol, peeking at me over a bowl and scurrying around


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> i don't have a lowes, but i'll look out for one at other stores here
> 
> it keeps randomly popping up in places on my desk lol, peeking at me over a bowl and scurrying around


I think you can buy online from Lowes, not sure though. 
lol I had one a few years back that I fed.He got to where he would tell me when he was hungry, by coming out of his hole and looking at me then running back into it. He'd keep at it until I gave him something


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

haha, i don't think i can keep it safe long enough to order something online, though it would be handy to have in case i ever saw another one lol


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Yea, I'm sure someone around you will have one. If it wasn't for cats I wouldn't mind having wild mice tbh  I love the little guys.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i love it too, just don't want something bad to happen to it


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

I totally understand that. It broke my heart when my wild mouse passed away. If he's not too scared of you, you may just be able to take a jar or whatnot and catch him in that. I wouldn't do it until you're able to release him though. Mice are pretty easy to catch.

















A couple we caught with the trap


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

awe, they look just like my little mouse buddy  i'm going to set up a jar with some peanut butter or something in the end of it and see if i can't catch it. i don't know how or where i would release it, but for now it needs captured


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

I think a park would be best, obviously not the ones that are just one or two trees and a ton of playjyms but one with plenty of trees ect. A field wouldn't be bad either. A corn field wouldn't be bad either, not sure if you'd have access to one. I just happen to be surrounded by them. We took a wooden house we built when we released one, and when we went back a few weeks later it had a nest built in there and a ton of food..... Or _A_ mouse did, we assume it was the same one. lol


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh wow hes so cute! I think since hes been living inside, it would be cruel to release him outside at this time of year. :-\


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

Yea, I second what emma-leigh said... but him livng loose in your house isnt safe either... perhapse you could find him a temporary home via an old aquarium or hamster cage? It certainly seems like he's taken a strong liking to you as well


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

kissmyhorse said:


> Yea, I second what emma-leigh said... but him livng loose in your house isnt safe either... perhapse you could find him a temporary home via an old aquarium or hamster cage? It certainly seems like he's taken a strong liking to you as well


If you wait too long though, it might become used to being in captivity, and not survive in the wild. :/


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Is there any option of like building a box for him to house him over the winter? You could put it in the garage or somewhere slightly cooler so he starts getting used to the elements. Make two sections to swap him over for cleaning/feeding etc so you don't have to touch him. Then when you release him you could take his box and some food etc? Thats what I would do.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 17, 2010)

We have wild mice (field mice, there is no getting "rid" of them, it's just dealing with the ones that get in!) here, too. We live in the country on 10 acres, and when it gets cold I think our animals tell them there's food and it's warm inside! We've caught and released several just by cornering them. Like yours, no fear. As long as we just usher them around with our hands they don't bite (just don't pick them up from above!) Our dogs don't bother them, and only one of our cats dislikes them. Otherwise our pets see them as "new friends." Gotta love animals :/


----------

